# Weiterentwicklung der Straight Power Serie



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. November 2010)

Gerade haben wir unser neues Straight Power E8 auf den Markt gebracht und eventuell habt ihr euch auch schon die Features der neuen Serie angeschaut. Für unsere Produktentwickler ist das aber kein Grund zum verschnaufen, denn wir werkeln weiterhin an der Weiterentwicklung der Straight Power Serie. Da die Entwicklung neuer Serien immer eine recht lange Vorlaufzeit hat, ist es notwendig schon jetzt damit zu beginnen. Hardwaretrends werden analysiert und es wird über Netzteiltechnologien diskutiert etc. Aber natürlich interessiert uns auch eure Meinung zum Thema „Weiterentwicklung der Straight Power Serie“.

Daher hier ein paar Fragen an euch:


 Brauchen die Straight Power Modelle mit 680W und 700W eurer Meinung nach zwei P8-Anschlüsse ( 1 x P8 / 1 x P4+P4 )?
 Wie sollte das Verhältnis der Anzahl von 6 poligen PCIe Steckern zu deren PCIe-8Pin Pendants sein?
   Wie sollte das Verhältnis der Anzahl der Molex-Stecker zu den SATA-Steckern sein?
   Ab wie viel Watt ist es eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll, dass die Netzteile der Straight Power Serie  4 x 12V-Leitungen haben?
   Welche Ideen und Anregungen habt ihr generell für uns in Bezug auf eine Weiterentwicklung der Straight Power Serie?

Vielleicht noch kurz als Anmerkung: unsere Straight Power Serie ist für anspruchsvollere PC-User gedacht. Nicht für die absoluten Enthusiasten, für die es die Dark Power Pro Serie gibt. Bitte berücksichtig dieses bei euren Antworten.
Wir sind gespannt auf eure Meinung!


----------



## Philipus II (12. November 2010)

Bisher sind Mainboards, die 2x8 Pin nutzen, absolute Exoten. Wenn das so bleibt, halte ich ich es für unnötig.
Die überwältigende Mehrheit selbst der High-End Bretter nutzt das noch nicht. Bisher ist der Stecker ein Spielzeug für Overclocker mit ihren Monsterbrettern etc.
Wer sich so ein Board kauft, kann den Aufpreis auf ein Dark Power sich auch noch leisten. Ausserdem werden ihm 680/700 W wohl eh zu wenig sein, vermute ich. Solange diese Anschlussform nicht gängig in Oberklassecomputern wird, halte ich es für ein unnötiges Feature für ein Straight Power. Ob diese Anschlussform zukünftig im Kommen ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen. Allerdings ist dies wohl eher eine Absprachesache mit den Mainboardherstellern.

Das Verhältnis 6 poliger zu 8 poligen Steckern ist auch schwer zu prognostizieren. Der Nachfolger für ein E8 ist noch mindestens 1 Jahr entfernt- bis dahin werden wohl sowohl AMD als auch ATI nachlegen. Im Endeffekt weis daher keiner Sicher, was dann gewünscht ist.
Ich finde es aber gut, dass ihr immer 6+2 Stecker als 8 Pin verwendet, das erhöht die Flexibilität schonmal deutlich. Das sollte auch ein Nachfolger wieder machen.
Ich persönlich würde weiterhin mit einem 6+2 Pin anfangen und dann einen 6 Pin hinzufügen. Eventuell könnte man aber schon dem 400W Modell 6+2 und einen 6er verpassen. Leistungsmässig reicht euer 400W Modell bereits als E8 für viele Systeme mit einer Grafikkarte mit 6+6 oder 8+6 Versorgung. Während bei den CPUs ja die Leistungsaufnahme eher stagniert, nehmen die Grafikkarten einen immer grösseren Anteil an der Gesamtleitungsaufnahme ein.
Spielereien wie eine zusätzliche GPU für Physikberechnung werden wohl nicht Mainstream und sind daher keine Kernaufgabe des Straight Powers.
Notfalls gibts ja eh Adapter.

Die Bedeutung von Molexsteckern geht ja immer weiter zurück. Ich persönlich bin mit 3 Molexsteckern immer zufrieden. Im Endeffekt sind Molexstecker ja meist nur noch als Grundlage für Adapter auf Floppy, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung etc. wichtig.
Optische Laufwerke und HDDs sind ja inzwischen alle mit SATA Stecker.

Ich persönlich habe mit der Aufteilung von 12V auf mehrere Rails für normale Rechner überhaupt kein Problem. Von mir aus könnt ihr euch da gerne an die ATX norm halten, die die zuslässigen Ströme vorgibt. Für Hardcoreübertaktung ist das Straight Power das falsche Produkt. 
Wenn ich den 3Dmark Weltrekord anstrebe, ist ein Straight Power (und eigentlich sogar Be Quiet insgesamt->Wen interessiert Lärm bei Rekordversuchen?) die falsche Wahl.
Ich nehme mir gerne die 10 s Zeit, mir die Belegung am Schild anzugucken und meinen Rechner sinnvoll zu verkabeln.

Ein Straight Power soll meinen Rechner leise, zuverlässig und effizient mit Strom versorgen. Alle Spannungen müssen im Rahmen der Spezifikationen sein.  Die Verarbeitung soll hochwertig sein. Und es soll schlicht, aber edel aussehen. Spielereien würde ich der Dark Power Pro Serie vorbehalten.
Euer aktuelles E8 ist da schon ziemlich gut unterwegs.

In Zukunft rechne ich damit, dass 12V noch weiter an Bedeutung gewinnt. Der Anteil der Leistung, die auf 12V bereit gestellt werden kann, wird sich wohl dem Rating weiter annähern. Leichte Steigerungen der Effizienz werden wohl eh kommen.
Ach, das wär so ein Punkt. Besonders interessant wären Verbesserungen im Lastbereich 0-100W. Der Unterschied zwischen Idle und Last wird weiter steigen, denke ich. Im Bereich sehr geringer Last ist die Effizienz immernoch recht bescheiden, da sind Verbesserungen um 20 Prozentpunkte, also 30% durchaus noch drin.
Leider wird das nicht 80plus honoriert.

ein letzter Punkt: Einige Hersteller geben inzwischen 5 oder sogar 7 Jahre Garantie. Corsair, Cougar, Enermax und Seasonic bieten bei den Konkurrenten des Straight Power zwar nicht den genialen Vor-Ort Tausch, aber halt längere Garantie. Für ein Produkt wie dem Straight Power wären 5 Jahre schon eine schöne Abrundung. Für ein Pure Power sind 2 Jahre dagegen absolut ok.
Da ich Netzteile extrem lange nutze (ich hab noch 2 Seasonic von 2003, ein Noname von 04 und ein frühes Enermax Liberty im Einsatz), freue ich mich sehr über lange Garantiezeiten. Solange ihr keine Ausfallraten euerer historischen Modelle mehr fabriziert, ists wohl auch nicht allzu teuer

Im Allgemeinen halte ich das E8 jetzt nicht für eine dringende Baustelle. Bis ein anderer Hersteller ein (in allen Punkten) besseres Netzteil zum gleichen/besseren Preis liefern kann, wird es noch lange Zeit dauern. 
Zuerst wird wohl das P9 übertroffen- einfach weil sich in dieser Klasse alles etwas schneller dreht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. November 2010)

Hallo Philipus II

Vielen Dank für dein sehr ausführliches Posting!


----------



## Zecko_Vicath (13. November 2010)

Dimensioniert eure Netzteile so, wie wir sie aussuchen.
Hier ein fiktives Beispiel für einen teureren PC in einem Jahr.
CPU 45W bis 200W
GPU bis 350W
MB + RAM 50W
Laufwerke 50W (1ODD|1SSD|1HDD)
Sonstiges 20W - 60W (Lüfter|etc)

Jetzt will ich ein 700W-800W NT kaufen.
Die CPU braucht eine 12V Schiene, weil ich übertakten will => 200W auf dem P4+4 Stecker sind nicht unrealistisch.
Meine dicke Grafikkarte braucht 2x 12V Schienen, weil sie sooooviel Strom verheizt ^^
Also wenn nun eine Schiene 20A liefert, will ich je einen PCI-E 6+2 Stecker von einer Schiene gespeist wissen.
Hier bietet es sich also an 2x Schienen breitzustellen, die einen 6+2pin und einen 6pin Stecker versorgen:
150W + 75W = 225W < 240W = 12V*20A

Die Grafikkarte bedient sich dann von 12V2 und 12V3:
150W + 150W = 12V* (12,5A + 12,5A) < 12V* (20A + 20A)

Die vierte Schiene bedient dann alle restlichen Komponenten, was dicke ausreichen sollte.

Das ist die Obergrenze, die ich einem Straight Power NT zumuten würde.
Nach unten hin skaliert das fast linear, eine 250W GPU braucht nur 1x 12V Schiene zum stabilen Betrieb, zwei 170W GPUs entsprechen wieder dem obigen Rechenbeispiel.

Ein mittleres System:
CPU 45W bis 140W
GPU bis 225W
MB + RAM 40W
Laufwerke 50W (1ODD|1SSD|1HDD)
Sonstiges 20W (Lüfter|etc)

480W reichen hierfür, also braucht das NT auch entsprechend weniger Schienen, analog zu obiger Rechnung.
Kann man 1x 6+2pin an eine Schiene und 1x 6pin Stecker an die andere Schiene hängen?
Dann liessen sich 18A Schienen realisieren, ohne dass das NT zusammengeht wenn die neue Grafikkarte eingebaut ist.

Schnick Schnack braucht man in der Straight Power Reihe nicht, zBsp ist nicht-CM und CM ist eine gute Option, ein Overclockingkey dagegen... naja ^^

Der Trend bei neuer Hardware geht anscheinend dahin, im Idle möglichst 0W zu verbrauchen und unter Last maximal aufzudrehen, was die Effizienz im Niedrigbereich wichtig macht.

Es gibt anscheinend Hersteller, denen ist es egal dass ihr NT bei ~35% Auslastung (entspricht 250W/700W) soviel elektrische Verlustleistung hat wie bei ~90% Last (650W/700W).
Es leuchtet ein, dass ein Schaltkreis für einen Zielbereich optimiert wird, aber bei 250W sekundärseitiger Last, dürfen keine 340W aus der Steckdose gezogen werden.

Bei Auslastungen unter 30% der Nennleistung sollte der Effizienzfaktor deutlich höher liegen als 75%, sonst lohnt sich kein 80+ Stempel der Welt.

Die E8 Serie macht vieles richtig, ich sehe da auch keinen akuten Bedarf gross was zu ändern.
Vor allem nicht ins Negative


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. November 2010)

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Anregungen, die ich an das Produktmanagment weiterleiten werde.

Daher freue ich mich sehr auf weitere Anregungen!

@Zecko_Vicath
18A auf einer +12V Leitung entsprächen 216W, was für einen 8pin (12,5A) und einen 6pin (6,25A) ausreichend ist.


----------



## poiu (15. November 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> [*] Brauchen die Straight Power Modelle mit 680W und 700W eurer Meinung nach zwei P8-Anschlüsse ( 1 x P8 / 1 x P4+P4 )?



ein 4+4 reicht in der klasse, ein zusätzlicher 8PIN würde das NT nur unnötig teuer machen




> [*] Wie sollte das Verhältnis der Anzahl von 6 poligen PCIe Steckern zu deren PCIe-8Pin Pendants sein?



AM PC Markt ist das schöne und gleichzeitig auch schlimme, das man 1000001 Kombinationen hat. 
Mein Vorschlag:

wie wäre es bei denn Modularen Kabeln zwei Sätze bei zulegen 

zB 1x 6+2 Pin + 1x6Pin oder alternativ 3x6PIN Stecker

das ist das einzige was mir noch zu PCIe stecker einfallen würde  jedenfalls jetzt.




> [*]   Wie sollte das Verhältnis der Anzahl der Molex-Stecker zu den SATA-Steckern sein?



Molex ist und bleibt universell einsetzbar, hier gilt vielleicht auch mehr Kabel beilegen als der User anschließen kann.

schön fand ich mal diese Idee bei denn alten  Tagan mit denn beilegenden Adaptern Molex/Sata zum draufs stecken. Aber das unterliegt bestimmt einen Patent  und war auch nicht perfekt umgesetzt.

wobei das beilegen von zusätzlichen  Kabeln  natürlich wieder die kosten erhöht 



> [*]   Ab wie viel Watt ist es eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll, dass die Netzteile der Straight Power Serie  4 x 12V-Leitungen haben?



ich würde sagen ab 650W, euer 480W suggeriert denn meisten usern durch 4x18A mehr Leistung als es eigentlich drauf hat  




> [*]   Welche Ideen und Anregungen habt ihr generell für uns in Bezug auf eine Weiterentwicklung der Straight Power Serie?



da muss ich mit die aktuelle serie genaue ansehen, aber mir fällt bestimmt noch was zum Meckern ein


----------



## ile (15. November 2010)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Brauchen die Straight Power Modelle mit 680W und 700W eurer Meinung nach zwei P8-Anschlüsse ( 1 x P8 / 1 x P4+P4 )?
> Wie sollte das Verhältnis der Anzahl von 6 poligen PCIe Steckern zu deren PCIe-8Pin Pendants sein?
> Wie sollte das Verhältnis der Anzahl der Molex-Stecker zu den SATA-Steckern sein?
> Ab wie viel Watt ist es eurer Meinung nach sinnvoll, dass die Netzteile der Straight Power Serie  4 x 12V-Leitungen haben?
> Welche Ideen und Anregungen habt ihr generell für uns in Bezug auf eine Weiterentwicklung der Straight Power Serie?



Zu 1.: Nein, das ist wirklich was für Enthusiasten, normale MoBos brauchen  das nicht.

zu 2.: 2x 6-Pin und 2x 8-Pin reichen meiner Meinung nach

Zu 3.: 2 reine 4xSATA-Kabel *(mindestens 90cm Gesamtlänge)*, ein reiner 4xMolex-Strang (auch mindestens 90cm), sowie ein 2/2-Mischkabel und ein einzelner 50cm SATA-Strang wie beim P9 wären wünschenswert, die 2x FDD der jetzigen E8s kann man getrost auf 1xFDD reduzieren, 2 FDD-Stecker braucht wirklich keiner.

Zu 5.: Die Lautstärke unter Last sollte noch verringert werden, bei geringer Beanspruchung ist sie ja mittlerweile (ersten Tests zufolge) sehr gut (aber gegen noch weitere Verbesserungen hätte ich natürlich nichts einzuwenden )

Außerdem finde ich, dass ab 580 W 4 PCIe-Kabel Pflicht sind: 2x6-Pin und 2x8-Pin

Und was auf JEDEN FALL verbessert werden sollte, ist die Kabellänge des P8- und 24P-Anschlusses: In Anbetracht von BigTowern sollten diese schon ca. 70 cm lang sein!


----------



## BigBubby (21. November 2010)

Zu 3.: 2 reine 4xSATA-Kabel (mindestens 90cm Gesamtlänge), ein reiner 4xMolex-Strang (auch mindestens 90cm), sowie ein 2/2-Mischkabel und ein einzelner 50cm SATA-Strang wie beim P9 wären wünschenswert, die 2x FDD der jetzigen E8s kann man getrost auf 1xFDD reduzieren, 2 FDD-Stecker braucht wirklich keiner.

das halte ich auch für eine gute Lösung. Eventuell auch 2x mit 1 Sata.

zu 4. Über 600Watt drunter ist es nicht wirklich nötig.

zu 5: Werdet wieder kleiner. Nicht immer länger werden. Für viele Cubes und HTPCs seit ihr inzwischen unbrauchbar geworden.
Auch nicht zu kurz werden mit den Kabeln. Die aktuellen habe ich selber noch nicht verbaut, aber bei manchen "alten" war der p4/p8 zu kurz. Besonders wenn man NT unten hat, aber mit lüfter nach oben, sodass das Kabel erst nach hinten, hinters MB muss und dann quer hinters MB lang, um von oben wieder über das MB zum Anschluss selbst zu kommen.


----------

